# Just bought my first proper watch (big bang) after being laughed out of independent Rolex dealer.



## Lttrickson




----------



## Benjamin NV

Ridiculous that you've even been laughed out of any dealer. It happened to me at an estate agent who simply refused to believe I was a serious buyer! Hope you didn't pick Hublot just to spite them!


----------



## [BOBO]

I think that Hublot is a lot more interesting than any Rolex.
Congratulations on the new watch!

And don't forget. When it comes to Rolex...


----------



## Benjamin NV

Yes, I second that, even if Hublot is often not quite my style, I much appreciate their boldness. So congratulations!


----------



## Lttrickson

I geuss he thought I couldn’t afford it yes and just was super rude and ushering me away. Thank you everyone for the kind words makes my decision all the more worth it. I was after an explorer 2 so quite a difference but I’m very happy with it. Have a great weekend.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

You should go back a show of your Hublot to them on the down low of course lol, Nice watch congratulations.


----------



## Seabee1

How much?


----------



## Benjamin NV

Lttrickson said:


> I geuss he thought I couldn’t afford it yes and just was super rude and ushering me away. Thank you everyone for the kind words makes my decision all the more worth it. I was after an explorer 2 so quite a difference but I’m very happy with it. Have a great weekend.


Enjoy it! It's everything as special, if not more so.


----------



## Hakbr

Reminds me of a true story I saw on TV here in Norway. A man was more or less told to leave a luxury car dealer because the salesman thought that he wouldn't afford the cars. However, the man was a car enthusiast and had just won a huge prize in a lottery. Afterwards, he told the manager that he had walked in there to purchase two cars, of how he was treated, and that he had gone elsewhere - the salesman was fired.


----------



## Gargamel35

I hate dealers like this. I was having a day off with my daughter (11 years old) and we were both in casual jogging clothes, just strolling through city center searching for some good hot dogs. 

We went past a watch dealer and i had to check the window. I saw they had JLC Reverso in there and i was actually thinking about buying one so i got an idea to pop in and see the size on my hand. 

But i actually felt bad doing it since i was not dressed up at all. I wore my Seamaster but it was under my sleve. So we still went in. You should see the attitude of a sales person. It was like i'm begging him for a piece of bread. 

He did pull out the watch and completely changed the tune when i dropped a Seamaster on the table. But he already lost a customer right there.


----------



## walds11

[BOBO] said:


> I think that Hublot is a lot more interesting than any Rolex.
> Congratulations on the new watch!
> 
> And don't forget. When it comes to Rolex...


This 1000%.

Congrats on your new timepiece.

I just picked up a Big Bang Integral Blue Ceramic. Love it! I had a Spirit of Big Bang Ceramic Blue a few years ago. The honeymoon phase never wore off on that one. And it was my most complimented watch ever.


----------



## Howardnyc

I have had really the opposite experience. I’ve gone in many times to brand boutiques like IWC or Panerai or places like Tourneau in NYC and always been treated with respect even if it was a weekend and I was in a Tshirt and shorts. I think most salespeople are smart enough to know that even people who can afford to buy a luxury watch aren’t necessarily dressed like Thurston Howell with a smoking jacket and an ascot lol. (Tho clearly not the salesperson the OP dealt with). Im sure experienced salespeople however have had the validating experience of someone wearing jeans and a tshirt come in and buy a $25k watch so that really only has to happen once for a salesperson to realize they cant profile people based on attire.

(Tho I also wonder if the OP was ‘laughed out’ of the Rolex dealer for his clothing or rather for believing that he could walk into a Rolex dealer and actually BUY a watch lol)


----------



## screamsos

Genuinely asking why a hublot over any other brand tho? Was it within the view of the rolex AD LOL


----------



## blucupp

Isn’t this the plot of Pretty Woman?


----------



## emj84

Great choice! Congrats.


----------



## DSS

I think the core Big Bang design is really cool. I don't like every one of the variants, but I love the one you've chosen. Looks really great. Congratulations!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Lttrickson said:


> I geuss he thought I couldn’t afford it yes and just was super rude and ushering me away. Thank you everyone for the kind words makes my decision all the more worth it. I was after an explorer 2 so quite a difference but I’m very happy with it. Have a great weekend.


A BMW dealer did that to me once; I bought a Mercedes from the dealership across the road and waved to him as I collected my new car


----------



## yerkesnr

Lttrickson said:


> View attachment 16600174


People are ridiculous...I'm jealous! Love the watch!


----------



## akira23

Nice, love the watch!


----------



## Roningrad

[BOBO] said:


> I think that Hublot is a lot more interesting than any Rolex.
> Congratulations on the new watch!
> 
> And don't forget. When it comes to Rolex...
> View attachment 16600192


👍


----------



## Master watch

Nice watch! Enjoy your new watch


----------



## Mediocre

DSS said:


> I think the core Big Bang design is really cool. I don't like every one of the variants, but I love the one you've chosen. Looks really great. Congratulations!


My thoughts exactly. 

Great acquisition!


----------



## Marmaduke

I’ve never understood the need to stick your nose up in a customer’s face. Even if the dude doesn’t have the money to drop on the watch, chances are he has a friend or a family member who does. Him raving about the way the AD treated him isn’t going to hurt the AD, or brand, at all. You can literally turn that guy into a walking billboard for your company… or you can keep catering to the pretty woman crowd…


----------



## fgarian

Lttrickson said:


> View attachment 16600174


What model is that ? I like it


----------

